# where can i watch the masters live *NO LINKS TO STREAMING SITES*



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

My streaming websitE has gone off?
Any safe websites showing golf.
Hope this is ok to ask.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Think you can purchase Sky Go or watch it on BBC


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Think you can purchase Sky Go or watch it on BBC
		
Click to expand...

Purchase?
Free.
Is BBBC live?


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Legally there will be some coverage on the masters own website, you should get some on CBSs site and there will also be some on the Beebs website. as for streams, there will be plenty about if you google it once play has started


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



pokerjoke said:



			Purchase?
Free.
Is BBBC live?
		
Click to expand...

BBC will be live on the weekend 

The masters app and website will have Amen Corner and possibly a featured group

Anything other than that will be ok Sky where yes paying will be needed


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Find yourself a mate with a Sky Sports card and sign up for a sky account using their card through your PC, xbox/playstation or tablet! It won't cost them any extra or you at all!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



cookelad said:



			Find yourself a mate with a Sky Sports card and sign up for a sky account using their card through your PC, xbox/playstation or tablet! It won't cost them any extra or you at all!
		
Click to expand...

Unless they already have devices attached to their card already


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Our house. Bring beer!!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless they already have devices attached to their card already
		
Click to expand...

There might be a limit to how many accounts can be linked to the same card but me and my old man both have accounts running off the same card!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Hobbit said:



			Our house. Bring beer!!
		
Click to expand...

I arrive on Thursday afternoon around 3pm.


----------



## Siren (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Wiziwig is perfectly legal as it does not host any streams. The links they provide however are another story.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Siren said:



			Wiziwig is perfectly legal as it does not host any streams. The links they provide however are another story.
		
Click to expand...


That's the point though 

They are showing illegal streams - have to be very careful


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Should we be really posting links to sites that have illegal streaming ?
		
Click to expand...

Why not? It is not illegal to watch them.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Hobbit said:



			Our house. Bring beer!!
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			I arrive on Thursday afternoon around 3pm.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get the pizza's in Cam.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Why not? It is not illegal to watch them.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not ? Or is it legal to actually transmit the stream ? 

Either way not a fan of them


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it not ? Or is it legal to actually transmit the stream ? 

Either way not a fan of them
		
Click to expand...

Illegal to stream, not illegal to watch.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Would you use stolen golf clubs?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Illegal to stream, not illegal to watch.
		
Click to expand...

So you are using illegal streams - I'm pretty sure that won't be free of guilt


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So you are using illegal streams - I'm pretty sure that won't be free of guilt
		
Click to expand...

It is, it is not illegal to watch a stream on the net.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



SAPCOR1 said:



			Would you use stolen golf clubs?
		
Click to expand...

No, but that has the square root of hee haw to do with Internet streams.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			No, but that has the square root of hee haw to do with Internet streams.
		
Click to expand...

Double standards me thinks.  If they are not "legal" streams and are taken from a licenced source then they are in effect "stolen"


----------



## Siren (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

If you pay for sky sports and the missus wont let you watch the golf so you watch a stream is that still stealing considering you have already paid for the goods?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Siren said:



			If you pay for sky sports and the missus wont let you watch the golf so you watch a stream is that still stealing considering you have already paid for the goods?
		
Click to expand...

If you let your missus dictate that you can't watch the golf then there is no hope for you!


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



SAPCOR1 said:



			Double standards me thinks.  If they are not "legal" streams and are taken from a licenced source then they are in effect "stolen"
		
Click to expand...

Which bit of it isn't illegal to watch them are you struggling with?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Which bit of it isn't illegal to watch them are you struggling with?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not struggling with anything, if you read my post I said "illegal"


----------



## Siren (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Which bit of it isn't illegal to watch them are you struggling with?
		
Click to expand...

The UFC is currently taking legal action against 10,000 or so people it believes to have watched their content via an illegal stream.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			It is, it is not illegal to watch a stream on the net.
		
Click to expand...


Believe you can be sued for watching them

I pay for the privilege of watching sport - if I can't watch something then I don't try and find a way to get in for free

The quicker they bring down the streaming sites and the more people that get prosecuted the better.

It's part of the modern day culture of wanting stuff for free when others pay for it


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

If you don't want a Sky subscription you can buy a Now TV cube for Â£6 or Â£7 and pay to watch the Masters.

Far better than a dodgy stream on your computer


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe you can be sued for watching them

I pay for the privilege of watching sport - if I can't watch something then I don't try and find a way to get in for free

The quicker they bring down the streaming sites and the more people that get prosecuted the better.

It's part of the modern day culture of wanting stuff for free when others pay for it
		
Click to expand...

Hence my question about stolen clubs, but that apparently is different for some folks


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe you can be sued for watching them

I pay for the privilege of watching sport - if I can't watch something then I don't try and find a way to get in for free

The quicker they bring down the streaming sites and the more people that get prosecuted the better.

It's part of the modern day culture of wanting stuff for free when others pay for it
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Phil are you Jesus in disguise? Look at the real world and don't worry about people doing something so harmless illegal or not!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			Bloody hell Phil are you Jesus in disguise? Look at the real world and don't worry about people doing something so harmless illegal or not!!!
		
Click to expand...



Harmless ? Well let's ignore it then if it's harmless 

You go and steal stuff but don't worry - it's "harmless"

Forget about paying stuff because getting illegally for free is harmless


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			Bloody hell Phil are you Jesus in disguise? Look at the real world and don't worry about people doing something so harmless illegal or not!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is it harmless though?  What if everyone done the same?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:





Harmless ? Well let's ignore it then if it's harmless 

You go and steal stuff but don't worry - it's "harmless"

Forget about paying stuff because getting illegally for free is harmless
		
Click to expand...

I pay for Sky mate and have done for years but there are crimes far worse than this happening on a daily basis in the world. Where do you live? Narnia?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

This forum really is getting pathetic and threads are being turned into crap every day, I'm surprised anyone even bothers to post anymore.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe you can be sued for watching them

I pay for the privilege of watching sport - if I can't watch something then I don't try and find a way to get in for free

The quicker they bring down the streaming sites and the more people that get prosecuted the better.

It's part of the modern day culture of wanting stuff for free when others pay for it
		
Click to expand...

You make me laugh.
Just look at the thread at the top of the page,GM offering 12 balls for a little comp.
Brings all the worms out of the woodwork because its free.
And I bet you entered,as did I.
Do I really need 12 balls,not really but there free.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			I pay for Sky mate and have done for years but there are crimes far worse than this happening on a daily basis in the world. Where do you live? Narnia?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but didn't realise there are crimes we can just not worry about 

Do you have a list of the "harmless" crimes ? 

I believe that illegal streaming costs companies billions a year - is it harmless when it's costing that much ?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			I pay for Sky mate and have done for years but there are crimes far worse than this happening on a daily basis in the world. Where do you live? Narnia?
		
Click to expand...

Of course there are worse things but that is not the point!

No one pays then the TV companies put prices up to cover their outlay and then drop it all together as they don't get a return on their investment


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but didn't realise there are crimes we can just not worry about 

Do you have a list of the "harmless" crimes ? 

I believe that illegal streaming costs companies billions a year - is it harmless when it's costing that much ?
		
Click to expand...

Get a life Phillip you crime fighting super hero


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



pokerjoke said:



			You make me laugh.
Just look at the thread at the top of the page,GM offering 12 balls for a little comp.
Brings all the worms out of the woodwork because its free.
And I bet you entered,as did I.
Do I really need 12 balls,not really but there free.
		
Click to expand...

That's a competition it's a world away - if I don't win i will just carry on buying them

Not even on the same level 

If you want to watch the Masters on the Thursday or Friday then pay for it like others


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			Get a life Phillip you crime fighting super hero
		
Click to expand...

Have a pretty good life thanks :thup:

But can you please try not to throw insults at posters thank you


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a pretty good life thanks :thup:

But can you please try not to throw insults at posters thank you
		
Click to expand...

No insults being thrown Phillip, now stop posting as you will be late for your neighbour hood watch meeting this evening :thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

If any of the posters on this thread, who are so morally outraged by someone having watched an internet stream, have never:

Copied a CD (or taped a mate's Album in the old days)
Watched a hooky DVD/ Vid
Used a piece of copied software
Picked up a golf ball they have found in the rough

then I am calling 'liar liar pants on fire'.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I live in Livingston where Sky is the biggest employer and know many people who work there.

Some families have both earners working there, mothers who work 6pm-11pm so they can start work when the father gets home so the kids are looked after.  Some mothers work 2 x 10 hour shifts at the weekend.

Victimless?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			No insults being thrown Phillip, now stop posting as you will be late for your neighbour hood watch meeting this evening :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Anything else you would like to throw into the hat ? Or are you incapable of posting without reacting and throwing disparaging remarks about the place.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			If any of the posters on this thread, who are so morally outraged by someone having watched an internet stream, have never:

Copied a CD (or taped a mate's Album in the old days)
Watched a hooky DVD/ Vid
Used a piece of copied software
Picked up a golf ball they have found in the rough

then I am calling 'liar liar pants on fire'.
		
Click to expand...

No
No
No
Yes


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Anything else you would like to throw into the hat ? Or are you incapable of posting without reacting and throwing disparaging remarks about the place.
		
Click to expand...

Phil do you have a NO BALL GAMES ALLOWED sign attached to the front of your house?

No insult intended I'm just trying to paint a picture...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



SAPCOR1 said:



			No
No
No
Yes
		
Click to expand...


:thup:

It's always the way - try and find other things that people do to justify the actions


Illegals streaming costs the business billions - billions and people are getting used for it.

Sites are getting pulled down and people are getting charge criminally for it 

Illegal streaming is a crime that people want to stamp out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			Phil do you have a NO BALL GAMES ALLOWED sign attached to the front of your house?

No insult intended I'm just trying to paint a picture...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what is the relevance ? More disparaging remarks towards me ?


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but didn't realise there are crimes we can just not worry about 

Do you have a list of the "harmless" crimes ? 

I believe that illegal streaming costs companies billions a year - is it harmless when it's costing that much ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			:thup:

It's always the way - try and find other things that people do to justify the actions


Illegals streaming costs the business billions - billions and people are getting used for it.

Sites are getting pulled down and people are getting charge criminally for it 

Illegal streaming is a crime that people want to stamp out
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could contradict yourself a bit more Phil?

Could you please show your source on the cost of illegal streaming costing billions.  Here's an example for you, bloke watches an illegal stream, without the illegal stream he wouldn't watch at all because he wouldn't subscribe; how much has he cost the organisation?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

being able to watch illegal streams is a godsend.   how else can someone on the other side of the world watch their team on a normal 3pm kick off. 

ive been able to watch derry city play on an illegal stream in England.   fantastic it was too.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Any chance you could contradict yourself a bit more Phil?

Could you please show your source on the cost of illegal streaming costing billions.  Here's an example for you, bloke watches an illegal stream, without the illegal stream he wouldn't watch at all because he wouldn't subscribe; how much has he cost the organisation?
		
Click to expand...

By my calculations Â£0 :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Any chance you could contradict yourself a bit more Phil?

Could you please show your source on the cost of illegal streaming costing billions.  Here's an example for you, bloke watches an illegal stream, without the illegal stream he wouldn't watch at all because he wouldn't subscribe; how much has he cost the organisation?
		
Click to expand...

Or without the illegal stream he would actually pay for it to watch it


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



garyinderry said:



			being able to watch illegal streams is a godsend.   how else can someone on the other side of the world watch their team on a normal 3pm kick off. 

ive been able to watch derry city play on an illegal stream in England.   fantastic it was too.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive him lord for he has sinned :rofl:

Get yourself to confession tonight and I'm sure the big man will forgive you :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Or without the illegal stream he would actually pay for it to watch it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but Stevie is right, the vast majority of people that watch streams would NOT subscribe


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Or without the illegal stream he would actually pay for it to watch it
		
Click to expand...

Did you read my example properly, once again just for you:

Guy normally watches an illegal stream
Streaming sites all get taken down
*Guy doesn't watch it at all because he won't pay the subscription*
How much has he cost the organisation?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Got to laugh at how people can look down on others for how they watch sporting events. If only we were all as saintly as others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



BTatHome said:



			Sorry but Stevie is right, the vast majority of people that watch streams would NOT subscribe
		
Click to expand...

But there will be people that will subscribe 

It's people just wanting stuff for free 

It doesn't make it right 

And hopefully steps are being made to stop it 

On a daily basis we block streaming sites and there is a big task force coming up to target even more sites 

We get a list of sites every day from the police and block on our wifi 

PTP and Proxy is getting easier to block and stop with the advances in equipment and ISP are under massive pressure to start banning people from getting internet. 

Companies are pilling in money to combat streaming and piracy with arrests being made around the world


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			But there will be people that will subscribe 

It's people just wanting stuff for free 

It doesn't make it right 

And hopefully steps are being made to stop it 

On a daily basis we block streaming sites and there is a big task force coming up to target even more sites 

We get a list of sites every day from the police and block on our wifi 

PTP and Proxy is getting easier to block and stop with the advances in equipment and ISP are under massive pressure to start banning people from getting internet. 

Companies are pilling in money to combat streaming and piracy with arrests being made around the world
		
Click to expand...

Well to be honest they don't seem to be making a lot of headway.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC will be live on the weekend 

The masters app and website will have Amen Corner and possibly a featured group

Anything other than that will be ok Sky where yes paying will be needed
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in saying the BBC coverage even at the weekend isnt proper live and is delayed, I'm sure I read this somewhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Did you read my example properly, once again just for you:

Guy normally watches an illegal stream
Streaming sites all get taken down
*Guy doesn't watch it at all because he won't pay the subscription*
How much has he cost the organisation?
		
Click to expand...

It won't cost the organisation in that one singular example but prevents that one person getting something from free

Ok my example

Guy wants to watch sky - happy to pay but finds it free - how much has that cost the organisation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



shivas irons said:



			Am I right in saying the BBC coverage even at the weekend isnt proper live and is delayed, I'm sure I read this somewhere.
		
Click to expand...


BBC is live at weekend


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Well to be honest they don't seem to be making a lot of headway.
		
Click to expand...

Every time one gets removed a new one will pop up anyway... :clap:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Well to be honest they don't seem to be making a lot of headway.
		
Click to expand...

They never will. Fighting a loosing battle. Same with pirate dvd's you could get them 10 yrs ago & you'll be able to get them in 10yrs time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Well to be honest they don't seem to be making a lot of headway.
		
Click to expand...


You would be surprised 

Most of it is happening in other countries 

But we did have a guy creating streams from one of our sites 

Was arrested in Jan and banned from getting internet ( including 3G on phone ) for 5 years

If you were told that the ISP would ban from getting internet if you watched illegal streams - would you continue to do so ?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			It won't cost the organisation in that one singular example but prevents that one person getting something from free

Ok my example

Guy wants to watch sky - happy to pay but finds it free - how much has that cost the organisation
		
Click to expand...

I could watch everything that I watch on Sky for free but I prefer the quality and reliability that my subscription brings. Not everyone has the luxury to afford Sky though and I have no problem with them using streaming sites.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			You would be surprised 

Most of it is happening in other countries 

But we did have a guy creating streams from one of our sites 

Was arrested in Jan and banned from getting internet ( including 3G on phone ) for 5 years

If you were told that the ISP would ban from getting internet if you watched illegal streams - would you continue to do so ?
		
Click to expand...

So for his hugely illegal operation his punishment was an internet ban? Did his mom ground him also? :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			You would be surprised 

Most of it is happening in other countries 

But we did have a guy creating streams from one of our sites 

Was arrested in Jan and banned from getting internet ( including 3G on phone ) for 5 years

If you were told that the ISP would ban from getting internet if you watched illegal streams - would you continue to do so ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be willing to bet he still gets internet.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Pin-seeker said:



			They never will. Fighting a loosing battle. Same with pirate dvd's you could get them 10 yrs ago & you'll be able to get them in 10yrs time.
		
Click to expand...

Big difference. Hard to stop DVDs being sold at the market, easy to block internet sites, if they want to


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			So for his hugely illegal operation his punishment was an internet ban? Did his mom ground him also? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

& he was forced to down grade to a Nokia 3210 :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			So for his hugely illegal operation his punishment was an internet ban? Did his mom ground him also? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Actually he is still waiting his court appearance and civil court where the company is looking to sue he for a lot of money


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Pin-seeker said:



			I'd be willing to bet he still gets internet.
		
Click to expand...


I'd willing to bet he won't.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



SAPCOR1 said:



			Big difference. Hard to stop DVDs being sold at the market, easy to block internet sites, if they want to
		
Click to expand...

These guys aren't stupid,would be very naive to believe they would stop just because they had a site blocked.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually he is still waiting his court appearance and civil court where the company is looking to sue he for a lot of money
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he will pay a penny... Oh well if you see him tell him thanks for providing live streams of all of the 3PM PL matches on a Saturday afternoon :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			I'd willing to bet he won't.
		
Click to expand...

One word- gullible


----------



## hovis (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Come on phil you have to see the humor of it all.  You seem like a right stick in the mud. Some of these posts are great reading and had me off my sofa.  Loosen up buddy! Its all cool


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



hovis said:



			Come on phil you have to see the humor of it all.  You seem like a right stick in the mud. Some of these posts are great reading and had me off my sofa.  Loosen up buddy! Its all cool
		
Click to expand...

Im very loose  

Have a good evening :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Gents, please refrain from posting links to streaming sites. Ta.

On another note feel free to discuss the merits (or lack of) of streaming sites but DO NOT start getting the hump over someones view. Play the ball not the man


----------



## Wedgey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			So for his hugely illegal operation his punishment was an internet ban? Did his mom ground him also? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			& he was forced to down grade to a Nokia 3210 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Absolute class :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



shivas irons said:



			Am I right in saying the BBC coverage even at the weekend isnt proper live and is delayed, I'm sure I read this somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Can't be by much because I was in play betting during last years and was watching on BBC. 


As for the whole streaming argument. I'm not going to comment on the legality etc because frankly I'd be a hypocrite but the quality of most of the streaming sites is the crap. It can work for football and is handy when a televised option isn't available but watching golf is a nightmare because the ball goes missing in pixels with so much ease. Also this is an event where the important days are available free to air without adverts!!!


----------



## hovis (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I once saw a fridge magnet and i like to think of what it said for alot of the decisions i make

"if you spend your life obeying all the rules then you'll miss out on all the fun"


----------



## User20205 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I'll tell you what's criminal....that Sky charged me Â£29.99 for the sports package and served up the tripe they show. 

I would have no problem watching on a streaming site, but they are pretty un-watchable. Sadly if you want to watch it you have to pay 

I've jacked my sports package in now, the only time I miss it is Autumn rugby internationals. the golf coverage isn't worth the price. I'd gladly pay Â£29.99 a month not to listen to Monty and his mates


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



therod said:



			I'll tell you what's criminal....that Sky charged me Â£29.99 for the sports package and served up the tripe they show. 

I would have no problem watching on a streaming site, but they are pretty un-watchable. Sadly if you want to watch it you have to pay 

I've jacked my sports package in now, the only time I miss it is Autumn rugby internationals. the golf coverage isn't worth the price. I'd gladly pay Â£29.99 a month not to listen to Monty and his mates 

Click to expand...

I've got it for a tenner a month for three months (that and the movies) after which I'll be cancelling it.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 8, 2014)

It's quite obvious that some people on this forum purposely go against the opinion of the majority to annoy people. It is really quite funny to witness.

Anyway, I certainly won't be forking out Â£25 a month extra on top of my current TV setup to watch the woeful coverage that Sky serve up.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it over yet?
One question about watching the golf has degraded into a what's right or wrong stone throwing match. 
I watch streams so :ears::ears::ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			I've got it for a tenner a month for three months (that and the movies) after which I'll be cancelling it.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you read the small print.  They send a bloke round to remove your kidneys when you cancel


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 8, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			It's quite obvious that some people on this forum purposely go against the opinion of the majority to annoy people. It is really quite funny to witness.

Anyway, I certainly won't be forking out Â£25 a month extra on top of my current TV setup to watch the woeful coverage that Sky serve up.
		
Click to expand...

I pay for the VIP package and multi room so the kids can have access to their tv and I can watch the excellent golf, cricket and football coverage that sky serve up!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I'm currently on holiday in the US but have paid for sky sports back at home. So as I won't be watching it someone can watch a streaming channel with a clean conscience, knowing that Rupert Murdoch won't be reduced to buying own brand stuff any day soon.


----------



## kozmos (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Tried that NO NAMES! site and the pop up ads are sky.. go figure lol


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I pay for sky and have the sports package but if I want Bt sport I've got to fork out another Â£12 a month plus a connection fee to maybe watch 4/5 football games a season. 

Hence the reason I stream a game if it's on BT and I want to watch it. 

Until these massive company's stop ripping the public off people are going to find ways to get it for free.


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I'll be using a free online stream but not sure which one yet (depends which actually works on the day really)

A lot written about the legal/illegal aspect so when deciding which camp you're in maybe worth remembering that anyone who's ever sat in a bar on holiday on the Costa del Sol (or most of mainland Europe) and watched the UK Sky Sports feed of that Liverpool/England/Man U game... your morals are the same as any of us using free online streaming


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I dont believe it is illegal to watch streamed sports.   It must be illegal to host the streaming site though.

Can anyone cite the actual law?


----------



## dufferman (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



DAVEYBOY said:



			This forum really is getting pathetic and threads are being turned into crap every day, I'm surprised anyone even bothers to post anymore.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to this

Liverpoolphil, if you don't like it, then why not just stay out of it? 

I'm sure there are plenty of other crimes you can be fighting, like those hooligans who drop litter... it might get you out of the house for a while too.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



SocketRocket said:



			Hope you read the small print.  They send a bloke round to remove your kidneys when you cancel 

Click to expand...

Oh no, I flogged one on eBay to pay for my hols this summer oo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



dufferman said:



			+1 to this

Liverpoolphil, if you don't like it, then why not just stay out of it? 

I'm sure there are plenty of other crimes you can be fighting, like those hooligans who drop litter... it might get you out of the house for a while too.
		
Click to expand...

So because I don't agree with it you want me not to say anything ?! Is that censorship 

I do believe so far I have posted my opinion in a respectful manner without the need for disparaging comments ( unlike others )

Both myself and my hid work in Internet and broadcasting companies so it's something follow closely


----------



## dufferman (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So because I don't agree with it you want me not to say anything ?! Is that censorship 

I do believe so far I have posted my opinion in a respectful manner without the need for disparaging comments ( unlike others )

Both myself and my hid work in Internet and broadcasting companies so it's something follow closely
		
Click to expand...

It isn't censorship, it's not taking the thread off topic & not posting for the sake of posting.

But you'll no doubt make some other outrageous claim about the ability for you to post your rubbish on this forum, because it's an open forum for all to see and use etc, etc, etc, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## hors limite (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

So it's not the moral high ground that you are pretending to occupy  it's just a case of self interest.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Anyone ever broken a speed limit....?

Go and flog yourselves with stinging nettles .


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I was going to suggest that Phil should try living dangerously now and again; starting off gently obviously, maybe buying a jar of Chicken Tonight but not using it until Friday.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Burglars and car thieves defend their 'crimes' [as insurance covers the losses]as being victimless in the same way 'media pirates' do...

A crime is a crime... No such thing as being "victimless"....


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Imurg said:



			Anyone ever broken a speed limit....?  don't get me started..... 36mph on a quiet promenade has just cost me Â£100...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Never fails to amaze me how some threads start out with a simple request but just whoosh off somewhere else , this will be reply 100 , i wonder if the mods took out the non relevant ones what number would it be ...


----------



## jp5 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

It's a little sad seeing so many have a go at LP. He has a right to make his point, and it's a valid one.

All this "it's okay to stream it cos I wasn't going to buy it anyway". If I turned up at your golf club and had a few holes just before sunset that's okay right - because if I had to pay I wouldn't have played anyway. Think you all might have a somewhat different view of that...

I think sports companies have a long way to go in countering online piracy, and it starts with offering a more affordable package. The movie industry has adapted via companies such as Netflix, so what once was a Â£20 trip to see a film with the family at the cinema is now a ~Â£5 subscription. It's now more convenient to pay the subscription than seek out a bootleg DVD.

As for the bloke that compared it to pirating software, don't impose your morals on others thanks. Knowing the hard work gone in to creating such software I would either pay for it or find a free (legal) alternative program.

But the personal attacks on LP really are pathetic and reminds me of playground bullying.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



jp5 said:



			It's a little sad seeing so many have a go at LP. He has a right to make his point, and it's a valid one.

All this "it's okay to stream it cos I wasn't going to buy it anyway". If I turned up at your golf club and had a few holes just before sunset that's okay right - because if I had to pay I wouldn't have played anyway. Think you all might have a somewhat different view of that...

I think sports companies have a long way to go in countering online piracy, and it starts with offering a more affordable package. The movie industry has adapted via companies such as Netflix, so what once was a Â£20 trip to see a film with the family at the cinema is now a ~Â£5 subscription. It's now more convenient to pay the subscription than seek out a bootleg DVD.

As for the bloke that compared it to pirating software, don't impose your morals on others thanks. Knowing the hard work gone in to creating such software I would either pay for it or find a free (legal) alternative program.

But the personal attacks on LP really are pathetic and reminds me of playground bullying.
		
Click to expand...

The OP asked where he could watch the Masters,he didn't ask to be judged. If you don't agree with something there's always the option of not commenting on it.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



jp5 said:



			All this "it's okay to stream it cos I wasn't going to buy it anyway". If I turned up at your golf club and had a few holes just before sunset that's okay right - because if I had to pay I wouldn't have played anyway. Think you all might have a somewhat different view of that...
		
Click to expand...

Correct, because they are not comparable, at all.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

One of my favourite ever threads 

I remember when the local boozer got took to court for streaming live footy matches, they won. Party on :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Correct, because they are not comparable, at all.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## jp5 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Pin-seeker said:



			The OP asked where he could watch the Masters,he didn't ask to be judged. If you don't agree with something there's always the option of not commenting on it.
		
Click to expand...

Would a thread asking the best way to sneak onto the local course without having to pay fees also be met with non-judgmental replies?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

If there are x thousands streaming illegally that might mean the difference to me paying the current Â£75/mth dropping to Â£74/mth if the majority of them subscribed.

What should my reaction be if someone dipped into my pocket once a year and took Â£12 off me? What would you illegal streamers feel if someone dipped into your pocket and took Â£12?

Stream away if you wish but it doesn't stop me thinking of you as a thief.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



jp5 said:



			Would a thread asking the best way to sneak onto the local course without having to pay fees also be met with non-judgmental replies?
		
Click to expand...

No because that is actually breaking the law.

Watching an internet stream is not.


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Hobbit said:



			If there are x thousands streaming illegally that might mean the difference to me paying the current Â£75/mth dropping to Â£74/mth if the majority of them subscribed.

What should my reaction be if someone dipped into my pocket once a year and took Â£12 off me? What would you illegal streamers feel if someone dipped into your pocket and took Â£12?

*Stream away if you wish but it doesn't stop me thinking of you as a thief*.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s precious few in the world that can cast that stone


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



murphthemog said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Because they aren't, one is illegal, the other isn't.  The fact that you find something morally wrong does not make it a criminal act.  It's a bit like people farting in lifts, not that pleasant but certainly not illegal.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I occasionally use streams to watch things that I can't get otherwise.. I do feel incredibly guilty about it afterwards though..


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



murphthemog said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Because by using the golf course, you are creating wear and tear, that the members/green fees must pay for.

Oh, and the small thing of it not being illegal.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I watch every LFC game on a saturday afternoon via a stream cos we cant watch it here or its on BT sport and I am not paying another 12 quid for that, I pay full whack for sky already

problem? Cos I havent


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



bluewolf said:



			I occasionally use streams to watch things that I can't get otherwise.. I do feel incredibly guilty about it afterwards though..

Click to expand...

I find deleting history before the mrs gets home clears the guilt:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Pin-seeker said:



			I find deleting history before the mrs gets home clears the guilt:thup:
		
Click to expand...

In-Private browsing is your friend mate..:thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			Because they aren't, one is illegal, the other isn't.  The fact that you find something morally wrong does not make it a criminal act.  It's a bit like people farting in lifts, not that pleasant but certainly not illegal.
		
Click to expand...

The only illegal thing about using a golf course without paying for it is tresspass, and that's not illegal, it's unlawful. The police won't give a stuff, and only the owner of the land can complain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Birchy said:



			One of my favourite ever threads 

I remember when the local boozer got took to court for streaming live footy matches, they won. Party on :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



That wouldn't be streaming - that would be getting the pictures via a satellite from foreign broadcasters - think it cost around Â£600 a year which is a good deal cheaper than getting the sky license to broadcast in a public place


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Maybe we can have a thread that lists all the stuff that may be slightly immoral, but isn't illegal..


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			That wouldn't be streaming - that would be getting the pictures via a satellite from foreign broadcasters - think it cost around Â£600 a year which is a good deal cheaper than getting the sky license to broadcast in a public place
		
Click to expand...

Phil, stop talking facts. You ruining the fun


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



dufferman said:



			It isn't censorship, it's not taking the thread off topic & not posting for the sake of posting.

But you'll no doubt make some other outrageous claim about the ability for you to post your rubbish on this forum, because it's an open forum for all to see and use etc, etc, etc, so I'll leave it there.
		
Click to expand...

Point 1 - it isn't off topic because the topic did start about watching via streams on the internet.

Point 2. I have posted my opinion in a respectful way and havent made any disparaging remarks to you and anyone else who has seen fit to post attacking remarks towards me

Point 3. Respect peoples right to voice an opinion - disagree with it by all means but at least show a medium of respect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Birchy said:



			Phil, stop talking facts. You ruining the fun 

Click to expand...


Oops


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Hobbit said:



			If there are x thousands streaming illegally that might mean the difference to me paying the current Â£75/mth dropping to Â£74/mth if the majority of them subscribed.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt it would!

You are paying 75/mth because that is how much you are prepared to pay. So the company wouldn't reduce your sub!

It would merely allow the company to make even more profit!

You might get a benefit from that profit, but it certainly wouldn't be a reduced sub!

So the streamers are not dipping into your pocket. But they are dipping into the Company's.


----------



## dufferman (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Point 1 - it isn't off topic because the topic did start about watching via streams on the internet.

Point 2. I have posted my opinion in a respectful way and havent made any disparaging remarks to you and anyone else who has seen fit to post attacking remarks towards me

Point 3. Respect peoples right to voice an opinion - disagree with it by all means but at least show a medium of respect.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've been rude or disrespectful either, just voicing my opinion. Don't get your tighty whities in a twist!


----------



## hovis (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



stevie_r said:



			I was going to suggest that Phil should try living dangerously now and again; starting off gently obviously, maybe buying a jar of Chicken Tonight but not using it until Friday. 

Click to expand...

Fantastic. Made me chuckle


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Foxholer said:



			I very much doubt it would!

You are paying 75/mth because that is how much you are prepared to pay. So the company wouldn't reduce your sub!

It would merely allow the company to make even more profit!

You might get a benefit from that profit, but it certainly wouldn't be a reduced sub!

So the streamers are not dipping into your pocket. But they are dipping into the Company's.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion. Unless of course the chairman of the board has shared something with you...:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



dufferman said:



			I don't think I've been rude or disrespectful either, just voicing my opinion. Don't get your tighty whities in a twist!
		
Click to expand...


Well apart from telling me it stay out of it , telling me I'm posting rubbish and just posting for post count - yeah apart from that :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



hovis said:



			Fantastic. Made me chuckle
		
Click to expand...


Easily pleased then


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Birchy said:



			One of my favourite ever threads 

I remember when the local boozer got took to court for streaming live footy matches, they won. Party on :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened here, one of our local pubs won their case too happy days. So how can it be illegal to watch ?????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



williamalex1 said:



			Same thing happened here, one of our local pubs won their case too happy days. So how can it be illegal to watch ?????
		
Click to expand...


Because they aren't streaming the football they are watching it via Satellite :thup:


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

If all the people that streamed/downloaded things for free suddenly decided to start paying for the content they "illegally" get for free I bet you wouldn't get your Sky/Virgin subs, cd's/DVDs cheaper. 

It would just give another reason for these massive greedy companies to put the price up more to make even more money.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they aren't streaming the football they are watching it via Satellite :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 cancelled.


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

From the Masters web site (who will be showing Amen corner) 

       Live Video Is Not Available on Masters.com in Your Territory

:angry:


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

I subscribe to sky sports and work away from home a lot. Whilst away from home but in the UK I watch sport on Sky Go on my ipad no problem.
When I am abroad however, Sky won't let me watch Sky Go that I pay for due to licensing issues or something. When this happens I watch a streaming site totally guilt free as I am paying for a service that Sky won't let me watch.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Wildrover said:



			I subscribe to sky sports and work away from home a lot. Whilst away from home but in the UK I watch sport on Sky Go on my ipad no problem.
When I am abroad however, Sky won't let me watch Sky Go that I pay for due to licensing issues or something. When this happens I watch a streaming site totally guilt free as I am paying for a service that Sky won't let me watch.
		
Click to expand...

Create a VPN at home and connect to that and you can carry on watching skygo!


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Am watching on the red button for now, great to see live golf from Augusta again


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Isnt the fact that streaming happens whether anyone watches it or not quite relevant?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



CMAC said:



			Isnt the fact that streaming happens whether anyone watches it or not quite relevant?
		
Click to expand...

If a tree falls in a forest, but no-one is there to hear it, does it still make a noise?


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Rooter said:



			If a tree falls in a forest, but no-one is there to hear it, does it still make a noise?
		
Click to expand...

if it's streamed you will know:smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

You could also make the argument that online streaming keeps the prices the providers charge lower than they would be. Sky, BT etc may just be being forced to keep prices lower in an attempt to persuade people not to use the streams....


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Wildrover said:



			I subscribe to sky sports and work away from home a lot. Whilst away from home but in the UK I watch sport on Sky Go on my ipad no problem.
When I am abroad however, Sky won't let me watch Sky Go that I pay for due to licensing issues or something. When this happens I watch a streaming site *totally guilt free as I am paying for a service that Sky won't let me watch.*

Click to expand...

Sorry but that is no different to anyone else.


----------



## hoop67 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Card sharing.....the whole sky package for as little as Â£25. a year


----------



## jp5 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



bluewolf said:



			You could also make the argument that online streaming keeps the prices the providers charge lower than they would be. Sky, BT etc may just be being forced to keep prices lower in an attempt to persuade people not to use the streams....

Click to expand...

Much like shoplifters keep supermarket prices down for everyone else! ;-)


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



jp5 said:



			Much like shoplifters keep supermarket prices down for everyone else! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Thats the spirit..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



bluewolf said:



			Thats the spirit..

Click to expand...

Actually laughed out loud to this :rofl:


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



BTatHome said:



			Sorry but that is no different to anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll file it under "Couldn't care less."


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Rooter said:



			Create a VPN at home and connect to that and you can carry on watching skygo!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I am unfamiliar with this language you're speaking.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Its not the same as watching but the radio is much better than watching a leader board waiting for it to refresh.

http://tunein.com/radio/Golf-g313/

I listened to some of it last night. You may have to download tunein app

*link wont start until 7pm


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

Im Streeeeeaming!


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*



Wildrover said:



			Thanks I'll file it under "Couldn't care less."
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## CMAC (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: where can i watch the masters live*

no need now- full glorious HD with no adverts on a 60" Plasma, beer in fridge and Pizza/pasta ordered for 10pm- luxury (..and you try telling the young kids of today........)


----------

